# alpencross-tagesrucksack gesucht



## sharky (30. Januar 2010)

hallo zusammen,

für den anstehenden ax suche ich einen tagesrucksack, in den neben etwas werkzeug und kleineren ersatzteilen eine regenkombi, ein paar trockene sachen zum wechseln, eine windweste, verpflegung sowie eine 3L trinkblase hineinpassen. gepäcktransport auf der tour ist separat.

aktuell habe ich einen deuter bike1, der mir aber offen gestanden zu groß für sowas ist und unbequem im kreuz hängt. mein camelbak mule ist wohl doch zu klein, was den stauraum für klamotten und verpflegung angeht. allein die regenjacke dürfte da den platz fressen

ich suche etwas dazwischen, das kompakt ist wie der mule und nicht störend groß am rücken hängt wie der bike1, der vor allem durch seine tiefe so sperrig ist. 

was würdet ihr empfehlen? bin offen gestanden noch am anfang der recherchen... der camelbak mayhem macht da einen nicht ganz vom anforderungsprofil entfernten eindruck, ebenso der blowfish. der 2010er mule ist im vergleich zu dem, den ich hab, deutlich größer und könnte theoretisch auch passen.

anbei noch 2 bilder der aktuellen rucksäcke:










danke für tipps!


----------



## gewitterBiker (30. Januar 2010)

Hi, ich habe nun insgesamt 4 Rucksäcke (2xDeuter, 2xCamelbak)  herum stehen und war auch immer auf der Suche nach dem perfekten Tagesrucksack.
Die Camelbaks (Mule und Mule light) sind etwas klein und wölben sich stark mit voller Trinkblase und der Deuter (Cross Bike) war etwas lommelig und ist wohl mehr ein Hobbyrucksack für die Schule oder sowas. Ich denke, sehr ähnlich zu deinem Bike 1.

Ich habe den perfekten Tagesrucksack nun im Deuter Exp 12 gefunden:





Er schlägt alle anderen um längen: sitzt perfekt (breite Schultergurte, breite Hüftgurte), hat genug Platz für alles, was du geschrieben hast, ist erweiterbar (über einen außen verlaufenden Reißverschluss), super ausgestattet (Regenschutz, versenkbare Helmhalterung, zig Staufächer, extra Pumpenfach, etc.) und sehr robust.
Ich kann das Ding nur empfehlen, absolut top.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sharky (30. Januar 2010)

danke für den tipp 

sieht aber auch recht voluminös aus, das gute stück. nicht unähnlich dem bike1. was ich an den camels ganz gerne mag ist die doch sehr kompakte bauform, durch die der rucksack weniger störend auf dem rücken sitzt. wie ist das bei deinem? 
der exp6 bzw exp8 kommt dem, was ich mir vorstelle, optisch bisher am nächsten. vom deuter programm. ob ich 8 oder 12 L volumen brauche, wird sich zeigen. denke mit 8 sollte ich auf alle fälle hinkommen. 

elend groß (zumindest ausgehend vom volumen) ist der camel hawg. was mir da sehr gut gefällt sind die vielen kleinen fächer außen. da bekommt man werkzeug & co gut verstaut. an meinem deuter bekam ich immer das :kotz: wenn der rucksack sehr voll war und das hauptfach die außenfächer so spannte, dass man das zeug nimmer vernünftig rausbekam. das ist der vorteil an den camels allgemein, dass die fächer nicht so "Integriert" sind.


----------



## Coffee (30. Januar 2010)

hallo sharky,

ich vermute fast das der 8 liter Rucksack zu klein sein dürfte für das was Du reinpacken willst. Vor allem wenn dieser dann so knalle voll ist das alles spannt trägt sich dieser sicher auch nicht mehr angenehm.

Ich habe bei meinen bisherigen AlpenX mit Deuter Transalpin gute Erfahrungen gemacht, der ist Dir aber mit 25 Litern sicher viel zu Groß und auch zu "rund". 

Ich denke das Du mit einem Packvolumen mit 12 Litern ganz gut hinkommen solltest. 

Ich habe aber auch mit Camelback meine Erfahrungen, bin aber beim Rucksack immer wieder auf Deuter zurück gekommen.

lg coffee

der Deuter Compact mit 8+2, wär der nicht was?


----------



## gewitterBiker (30. Januar 2010)

sharky schrieb:


> danke für den tipp
> 
> sieht aber auch recht voluminös aus, das gute stück. nicht unähnlich dem bike1. was ich an den camels ganz gerne mag ist die doch sehr kompakte bauform, durch die der rucksack weniger störend auf dem rücken sitzt. wie ist das bei deinem?
> der exp6 bzw exp8 kommt dem, was ich mir vorstelle, optisch bisher am nächsten. vom deuter programm. ob ich 8 oder 12 L volumen brauche, wird sich zeigen. denke mit 8 sollte ich auf alle fälle hinkommen.
> ...



Hi, dein Bike 1 hat 20l, der Exp12 hat nur 12l. Der sieht auf den Fotos vielleicht größer aus als er ist. Er ist kompakt und einfach genau richtig für die Tagestour. Ich merke ihn nach 2 Minuten nicht mehr. Bei den Camelbaks habe ich immer die Trinkblase gespürt, weil sie nach außen drückte.
Ich war auch lange am überlegen: 8 oder 12. Beim Exp 12 habe ich nun nie Probleme ihn zu schließen oder dass er aufgeplustert wird oder spannt.In der Praxis kann man so die 3 Brötchen für die Mitfahrer auch noch unterbringen und kommt vor allem komfortabel an alles, was man dabei hat.


----------



## Jocki (30. Januar 2010)

Ich bin mit dem hier immer unterwegs:








Das Ding sitzt super fest ohne einzuengen. Vor allem rutscht der Rucksack in steilen Bergabpassagen einem nicht in richtung Kopf.
Die Taschen an den trägern sind sehr praktisch für Riegel, Handy, Sonnenbrille etc. Das Staufach ist zwar relativ klein, aber das was Du mitnehmen willst hat eigentlich platz. Einzig die 3L Blase könnte eng werden.

Man kriegt den Rucksack auch ohne das Trinksystem.

Interessante Rucksäcke haben sonst noch Aarn Bodypacks, Salomon, Osprey, Tera Nova.​


----------



## sharky (30. Januar 2010)

Coffee schrieb:


> hallo sharky,


 ja hi, gibts dich auch noch 



> ich vermute fast das der 8 liter Rucksack zu klein sein dürfte für das was Du reinpacken willst.


 von wollen kann keine rede sein, aber ich teile deine vermutung  wenn´s nach mir ginge würd ich nur den mini-mule mitnehmen, aber leider weiß man nie, was dem wetter so einfällt...



> Vor allem wenn dieser dann so knalle voll ist das alles spannt trägt sich dieser sicher auch nicht mehr angenehm.


 wohl wahr. die auflagefläche am rücken wird dann sehr strichförmig genau auf der wirbelsäule

Ich habe bei meinen bisherigen AlpenX mit Deuter Transalpin gute Erfahrungen gemacht, der ist Dir aber mit 25 Litern sicher viel zu Groß und auch zu "rund". 



> Ich denke das Du mit einem Packvolumen mit 12 Litern ganz gut hinkommen solltest.
> 
> Ich habe aber auch mit Camelback meine Erfahrungen, bin aber beim Rucksack immer wieder auf Deuter zurück gekommen.
> 
> ...



der 8er hat meiner vermutung nach eben auch nur 8L volumen, die +2 dürften sich wohl auf das reservoir beziehen (und da muss mindestens en 3L rein. hoffe, dass das auch passt). nur sind 8 wie erwähnt wenig. womit wir beim 12er wären. 

danke an den gewitterbiker, jetzt weiß ich endlich, wie viel stauraum der rucksack hat 

stand jetzt ist es ein kopf an kopf rennen. der camel blowfish ist raus. keine zurrgurte, sieht aus wie mein bike1, zumindest was die formstabilität aufm rücken angehen dürfte. mayhem lass ich zunächst mal außen vor, auch wenn die technischen daten nicht schlecht sind. hawg... zu groß. blieben der exp8 bzw exp12 und der aktuelle mule mit 10L volumen und 3L blase. find ich zumindest vom optischen eindruck her recht sinnig gemacht. und er hat die kleinteilefächer nicht nur so "Intergiert" wie der deuter


----------



## sharky (30. Januar 2010)

Jocki schrieb:


> Ich bin mit dem hier immer unterwegs:



sieht interessant aus. verrätst du uns auch, was es für einer ist? 
was ist denn das für ein 2. schlauch und für ein drehrad? ist das die energy-additiv-zuführung für die trinkblase und über das drehrad stellt man die mischung ein?  

deine bilder sind maßlich schwer einzuschätzen, aber ich vermute, es wird ziemlich eng da drin...


----------



## gewitterBiker (30. Januar 2010)

sharky schrieb:


> der 8er hat meiner vermutung nach eben auch nur 8L volumen, die +2 dürften sich wohl auf das reservoir beziehen (und da muss mindestens en 3L rein.


Die +2 beziehen sich auf die Erweiterbarkeit. D.h.: der Rucksack ist über einen umlaufenden Reisßverschluss um genau diese 2 Liter erweiterbar. Lässt man ihn immer offen hast du also 10l zur Verfügung. Ich würde trotzdem den 12l nehmen um im Notfall 14 zu haben. Da passt dann auch im Notfall noch die 1l-Wasserflasche dazu, wenn man weiß, dass es 35° werden und keine Wasserstelle die nächsten 30km in Sicht ist .


----------



## sharky (30. Januar 2010)

ok, dann sind es doch keine +2 für die blase 

ich werd mir mal den 12er und den mule schicken lassen und testpacken. sobald regenjacke, hose, trikotsatz drin sind seh ich ja, ob es reicht oder nicht. der rest ist nicht so voluminös. dennoch wäre die eine oder andere außen aufgesetzte tasche beim deuter sinnvoll


----------



## Houschter (30. Januar 2010)

Der 12er hat ein kleines Fach außen, ein größeres mit Innentaschen vor dem Hauptfach, zwei seitliche Netztaschen, Taschen mit RV am Hüftgurt, das Fach für das Raincover und eins für das Helmnetz. Wieviel Fächer brauchst denn?
Hab den Rucksack auch und find ihn einfach klasse! Wurde seinerzeit übrigens als Ersatz für den Bike 1 gekauft, da mir der zu groß war für Tagestouren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maddinth (30. Januar 2010)

Mein Favorit ist der Deuter Speedlite 20  Hält etwas regen aus, hat viel stauraum, robust, nur 500g leicht und sitzt bequem


----------



## jan84 (30. Januar 2010)

Fahre nen Deuter Attack in solchen Fällen. Mit voller Dreiliterblase, Regenjacke und -hose und Werkzeug ist dann aber auch Ende was den Stauraum angeht. Sitz von dem Rucksack ist superbequem, fällt nicht weiter auf und man hat halt nochn bisschen mehr Schutz am Rücken als mit normalen Rucksäcken. 

grüße,
Jan


----------



## sharky (30. Januar 2010)

Houschter schrieb:


> Der 12er hat ein kleines Fach außen, ein größeres mit Innentaschen vor dem Hauptfach, zwei seitliche Netztaschen, Taschen mit RV am Hüftgurt, das Fach für das Raincover und eins für das Helmnetz. Wieviel Fächer brauchst denn?
> Hab den Rucksack auch und find ihn einfach klasse! Wurde seinerzeit übrigens als Ersatz für den Bike 1 gekauft, da mir der zu groß war für Tagestouren.



na, so genau sieht man das nicht, dass da außen entsprechend viele fächer sind. aber die fächer "solo" mag ich eben, wenn die nicht durch ein prall gefülltes innenfach zusammengedrückt werden, find ich eben gut


----------



## Jocki (30. Januar 2010)

@sharky: ist ein Modell von Nathan Hydration. Die Trinkblase besteht aus zwei Teilen. Die eine kann man mit Wasser, die andere mit Elektrolyten o.Ä. füllen. Dann kann man unterwegs über den Regler sich sein Getränk individuell mixen- scheint was für wahre Freaks zu sein.

Ich hab mir den Rucksack ohne Blase gekauft und mit ner Deuter Blase aufgerüstet.

Platz hat drinnen (Volumenangabe 12L):

2x Ersatzschlauch
1x Pumpe
1x Werkzeug
1x Regenhose 
1x Regenjacke
1x Ärmlinge
1x Ersatztrikot
Essen +Trinken

Dann ist aber Sense. Außerdem gibts keine Regenhülle- falls das für dich wichtig ist.

Wieso muß der Rucksack eigentlich so klein sein? Die Modelle die du favorisierst sind im verhältnis bleischwer. Es gibt größere, leichtere Rucksäcke mit denen man weniger Streß hat, falls doch mal etwas mehr ins Gepäck muß.


----------



## sharky (30. Januar 2010)

ja, regenhülle ist wichtig. das spricht für den deuter. externe hülle find ich nicht so doll


----------



## Houschter (30. Januar 2010)

sharky schrieb:


> na, so genau sieht man das nicht, dass da auÃen entsprechend viele fÃ¤cher sind. aber die fÃ¤cher "solo" mag ich eben, wenn die nicht durch ein prall gefÃ¼lltes innenfach zusammengedrÃ¼ckt werden, find ich eben gut



Das ist ab und an schon etwas bescheiden. Wenn das Hauptfach voll ist, sind die anderen FÃ¤cher schon etwas schlecht zu beladen. Probiers einfach aus, wenn das Teil da iss.
Hatte meinen damals beim Stadler im Angebot gekauft, da er incl. 3l Trinkblase fÃ¼r 45â¬ angeboten wurde. Da gabs nicht viel zu Ã¼berlegen.

Ich meine Ã¼brigens den HydroExp12, gibt wohl auch noch eine compact-Variante.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sharky (30. Januar 2010)

na bei 45â¬ wÃ¼rd ich auch net lange fackeln! aber gut, dass du das mit den kleinen fÃ¤chern auch bestÃ¤tigen kannst. idealer weise muss man an die, da man da meist werkzeug & co reinpackt, nie ran. aber wenn, dann find ich es recht fummelig. regenpelle hat der ja auch, gell?


----------



## Houschter (30. Januar 2010)

sharky schrieb:


> na bei 45 würd ich auch net lange fackeln! aber gut, dass du das mit den kleinen fächern auch bestätigen kannst. idealer weise muss man an die, da man da meist werkzeug & co reinpackt, nie ran. aber wenn, dann find ich es recht fummelig. regenpelle hat der ja auch, gell?


Jep, Regencover hat er. 
Hab den Rucksack selten ganz voll, daher stört mich das nicht. Aber selbst wenn er "vollgestopft" ist, kann man die beiden vorgelagerten Fächer noch nutzen. Ist dann halt etwas beengter. 
Mir gefallen die vielen Innenfächer, da fällt nicht gleich alles raus wenn man mal schnell die Jacke rauszieht.


----------



## Pfadfinderin (30. Januar 2010)

Mich wundert´s, dass noch niemand den Vaude Hyper Air empfohlen hat!
www.vaude.com/epages/Vaude-de.sf/de_DE/?ObjectPath=/Shops/Vaude/Products/15058/SubProducts/150583970
Ich finde das Tragesystem absolut genial! Wenn man die Extension nicht offen hat, ist der Rucksack wirklich klein, auf der anderen Seite bietet er eben an kühleren Tagen etwas zusätzlichen Platz für einen Fleecepulli o.ä. Ich bin jedenfalls mit meinem super zufrieden.


----------



## sharky (31. Januar 2010)

@pfadfinderin
der gefällt mir so rein optisch leider garnicht. funktion steht im vordergrund, aber das ding sieht aus wie so ein erstklässler-schlurucksack 

@houschter
ok, ich werde ihn mal mitordern

edit:
jetzt muss ich glatt den evoc fr trail ins rennen werfen 
http://www1.hibike.de/?sessionID=Aa...a1c771a99b05b2187a54d6b9c90663e7#var_86500004


----------



## Houschter (31. Januar 2010)

sharky schrieb:


> @houschter
> ok, ich werde ihn mal mitordern



 



sharky schrieb:


> edit:
> jetzt muss ich glatt den evoc fr trail ins rennen werfen
> http://www1.hibike.de/?sessionID=Aa...a1c771a99b05b2187a54d6b9c90663e7#var_86500004



Stolzer Preis für nen Tourenrucksack  Wobei ein Rückenprotektor sicher nicht schadet. Ist dadurch aber recht schwer.


----------



## sharky (31. Januar 2010)

Houschter schrieb:


> Stolzer Preis für nen Tourenrucksack  Wobei ein Rückenprotektor sicher nicht schadet. Ist dadurch aber recht schwer.


naja, 30 - 40 euro mehr als die ohne protektor eben. wenn man den protektor mit einrechnet, passt das schon. muss mal testen, wie der sich trägt. die lösung mit dem werkzeugfach find ich da sehr gut!


----------



## Houschter (31. Januar 2010)

Wenn du alle Rucksäcke probiert hast erwarten wir aber einen ausführlichen Vergleichstest!


----------



## sharky (31. Januar 2010)

Houschter schrieb:


> Wenn du alle Rucksäcke probiert hast erwarten wir aber einen ausführlichen Vergleichstest!



aber natürlich! schade, dass AS den evoc nicht im programm hat, sonst könnte ich alle bei einem shop bestellen. aber ich mach bilder von den teilen incl. packliste etc. pp. wird aber noch etwas dauern, hab grad eher damit zu tun, das bike neu aufzubauen


----------



## Absteiger (1. Februar 2010)

sharky schrieb:


> @...
> jetzt muss ich glatt den evoc fr trail ins rennen werfen
> http://www1.hibike.de/?sessionID=Aa...a1c771a99b05b2187a54d6b9c90663e7#var_86500004



wenn dir ein rückenprotector wichtig ist, dann kannst du ja auch mal den großglockner probieren.
http://www.soulbiker.com/de/news/reports/article/der-grossglockner-protector-rucksack/
hat den vorteil, dass da die "taschen" wechseln kannst und den nach oder vor dem ax auch mal für ne hausrunde nur mit der trinkblase fahren kannst.
edit: was evtl auch ganz interessant ist, das hier keine regenhülle brauchst, da die wasserfest sind (einschließlich der reißverschlüsse)


----------



## fofiman (1. Februar 2010)

Also die Aufteilung des Evoc ist spitze,
er trägt sich auch sehr bequem, 
allerdings ist es unter dem beckengurt schon ordentlich warm und man muß die regenhülle separat bestellen.
Sonst zur zeit mein persönlicher Favorit.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sharky (1. Februar 2010)

den evoc hat es grad fÃ¼r 99â¬ bei stadler, da kann man nicht meckern. ich werde morgen ordern. was ich mich frage ist, welche grÃ¶Ãe. M/L oder XL. bin 1,92 groÃ mit einem eher langen oberkÃ¶rper, will aber auch keinen riesen rucksack haben. das teil soll trotz allem halbwegs kompakt sein. bei stadler steht Ã¼brigens incl. regenhÃ¼lle


----------



## fofiman (1. Februar 2010)

Ich bin 1,90m und fahre M/L.
Guck doch mal auf der Evoc Seite, da gibt es eine Grössentabelle.

Ich glaube es ändert sich nur die Länge des Rückenteils.


----------



## JustFlying (1. Februar 2010)

Ich bin 1.89 und fahre einen Evoc Trail in XL - so deckt das Protektorelemt bei mir den Rücken vom Steißbein bis fast über die Schultern ab. Ich hatte auch einen M/L anprobiert- von der Größe des Rucksacks und der Passform habe ich keinen Unterschied gespürt - lediglich der Protektor hat einen größeren Bereich (vor allem nach unten) abgedeckt.


----------



## bennoh (1. Februar 2010)

sharky schrieb:


> den evoc hat es grad für 99 bei stadler, da kann man nicht meckern. ich werde morgen ordern. was ich mich frage ist, welche größe. M/L oder XL. bin 1,92 groß mit einem eher langen oberkörper, will aber auch keinen riesen rucksack haben. das teil soll trotz allem halbwegs kompakt sein. bei stadler steht übrigens incl. regenhülle



Wenn ich das Richtig sehe, ist das aber der Evoc Tour mit 30L Inhalt. Ist der für deine Ansprüche nicht überdimensioniert?


----------



## sharky (2. Februar 2010)

bennoh schrieb:


> Wenn ich das Richtig sehe, ist das aber der Evoc Tour mit 30L Inhalt. Ist der für deine Ansprüche nicht überdimensioniert?



das hab ich nach meinem posting dann auch gesehen. aber danke für den hinweis. da hat die freude wohl etwas die sinne vernebelt  aber du hast völlig recht, der 30L ist viel zu groß für mich

@fofi & just
danke für den hinweis, dass der rucksack an sich der selbe bleibt. denke, es wird bei mir dann auf einen XL rauslaufen, da mein oberkörper recht lang ist und das ding ja auch sinn machen soll


----------



## fofiman (2. Februar 2010)

Guck mal,
es gibt bei dem 2010er Modell nicht nur optische Änderungen.
Auch die Innenaufteilung wurde verbessert (finde ich).

Ist aber wie gesagt eine Garantie zum viel schwitzen, da sehr warm.
Ist ein solo getragener Rückenprotektor aber auch.


----------



## sharky (2. Februar 2010)

das mit dem schwitzen ist ein argument, zumal ich ja eh immer viel schwitze. aber das werkzeugfach etc. find ich super gemacht. kann man den rucksack auch ohne den protektor tragen? die hüftgurte sind doch am protektor?


----------



## fofiman (3. Februar 2010)

Soweit ich weiß kann man den Protektor ohne Rucksack tragen, aber nicht umgekehrt.
Du kannst die Platte des Protektors entfernen, aber da kommt es wirklich nicht drauf an.

Die Fächer sind wirklich spitze, auch die Lösung der Trinkblasenunterbringung ist sehr gut.
2l Deuter passt sehr gut, 3l nur wenn man ganz doll will.


----------



## TheMicha (3. Februar 2010)

Ich besitze den Evoc Freeride Trail und kann bis jetzt nur positives berichten.
- top verarbeitet
- stabile Materialien
- guter sitzt
- kein Verrutschen auch bei heftigerem Gelände

Den sollstest du auf jeden Fall in deine Überlegungen einbeziehen.
Eine Regenhülle hat allerdings nur der Freeride Tour, welcher aber schon ne Nummer größer ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bjoern_U. (3. Februar 2010)

willst du jetzt einen Tagesrucksack oder einen AlpenX Rucksack ?
beides zusammen gibt es IMHO nicht

für den AlpenX Rucksack geh doch mal einen anderen Weg
stelle dein gesamtes AlpenX Gepäck zusammen (real und nicht nur als Punkte auf der Liste) und versuche das dann in die von dir favorisierten kleinen Rucksäcke zu stopfen !
Wenn man nicht gerade eine Tour mit Gepäcktransport macht (was allerdings ne feine Sache ist) muss man doch einiges mitschleppen und ich habe meine Zweifel ob das alles inkl. Trinkblase in einen 12L Rucksack passt. 
Denn gerade Regensachen und/oder wärmeren Sachen nehmen viel Platz weg und ich habe das Zeug bisher auf jeder Mehrtagestour gebraucht. Dazu dann noch Karten, Werkzeug, Ersatzteile, Wechsel Garnitur, Handy, Kamera, Riegel,.....usw, da kommt einiges an Volumen zusammen 
Und wenn man dann noch für Abends was "Normales" einpacken will sind die nächsten 1-2L weg.

Ich selbst fahre die großen (Mehrtages) Touren mit einem Trans Alpin 30L. Der ist dank gutem Tragesystem auch voll gepackt + volle 3L Trinkblase auch noch nach Stunden gut und sehr bequem zu tragen. Wenn ich dann auch noch die große Kamera (DSLR + 1-2 Objektive) dabei habe, wiegt das zusammen gerne auch mal 10-12kg. (was dann aber bergauf keinen Spaß mehr macht)
Ist er nicht voll, kann man ihn mit den Kompressionsgurten gut kleiner machen.

Für die normalen Tagestouren habe ich derzeit einen Camelbak Blowfish (vorher einen Mule) in den ich aber kein AlpenX Gepäck reinbekommen würde. 

Gruß Björn


----------



## gewitterBiker (3. Februar 2010)

sharky schrieb:


> gepäcktransport auf der tour ist separat.










Bjoern_U. schrieb:


> willst du jetzt einen Tagesrucksack oder einen AlpenX Rucksack ?
> Wenn man nicht gerade eine Tour mit Gepäcktransport macht (was allerdings ne feine Sache ist) muss man doch einiges mitschleppen und ich habe meine Zweifel ob das alles inkl. Trinkblase in einen 12L Rucksack passt.


----------



## fofiman (3. Februar 2010)

TheMicha schrieb:


> Ich besitze den Evoc Freeride Trail und kann bis jetzt nur positives berichten.
> - top verarbeitet
> - stabile Materialien
> - guter sitzt
> ...



Die Regenhülle für den Trail gibt es schon,
muss man nur für ca. 10,- separat kaufen.

Deine Erfahrungen teile ich voll und ganz, nur Reflektoren fehlen an dem Ding (ist aber jetzt auch nicht das Thema).


----------



## Bjoern_U. (3. Februar 2010)

gewitterBiker schrieb:


>




ok den Satz hatte ich übersehen.....
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



dann reicht ja ein kleiner Rucksack


----------



## sharky (13. Februar 2010)

hallo miteinander!

die beiden ersten rucksäcke sind eingetroffen. ich hatte einen exp12, den mule NV und einen evoc trail bestellt. der exp12 war nicht lieferbar, daher findet der erste vergleich zwischen dem mule und dem evoc statt.

*packtest*
als packtest habe ich 1 regenjacke mit netzinnenfutter, eine lange regenhose, ein langes trikot, eine windweste und einen satz unterwäsche genommen. die jacke hat ein recht großes packmaß, mit faustgröße ist da nichts. 

*verarbeitung*
hier würde ich keinen klaren sieger nennen wollen, beide sind gut verarbeitet, das material wirkt sehr wertig. schön sind am evoc die großen, massiven reissverschlüsse, daher geht hier ein kleiner vorteil an ihn, während der mule von der haptik des materials etwas wertiger wirkt

*größe*
den mule hab ich ausgepackt, gelacht und wieder eingepackt. der rucksack hat offiziell 10l volumen. nur wo? wenn man den erweiterbaren, außenliegenden raum mit einrechnet, vielleicht ja. hat man wohl getan bei camel. das innenfach disqualifizierte sich schon beim öffnen. dass ich die o.g. sachen da nicht reinbekomme, war schon beim hinsehen klar. damit scheidet der mule für den zweck aus. 
der evoc präsentiert sich da mit seinen 18L volumen doch weitaus geräumiger. die o.g. klamotten kann ich fast so, wie sie im schrank lagen, durch die recht gut zugängliche luke oben einschieben. es hat noch viel luft im rucksack. die außen- und vordertaschen sind, auch wenn es innen mal spannt, sehr gut und leicht zugänglich (was ich ja an den deutern kritisiert haben, weil es da nicht so ist). zu dem hauptfach steht noch das geniale werkzeugfach an der front, zwei kleine taschen an der seite sowie eine im deckel des hauptfaches zur verfügung. netzinnentaschen hat es im hauptfach auch noch.

*gurte / träger / belüftung*
hier geht der punktsieg klar an den mule. der evoc bietet hier nicht ganz state of the art. dünne trägergutre mit durchgehenden, soft shell artigen stoffbahnen auf der körperseite der gurte beim evoc. gut gepolsterte, massivere hauptgute mit einem wohl doch deutlich belüftungsfreudigeren stoff beim mule. das NV system des mule macht einen sehr sinnigen eindruck. sechs große polster, nicht miteinander verbunden sondern durch ein düberliegendes stoffnetz in position gehalten, die polster können sich vom rucksack so weit lösen, wie es das spiel des stoffnetzes zulässt und zwischen den polstern kann die luft sehr gut zirkulieren. beim evoc dagegen mehr oder weniger ein ebenes brett mit zwei leicht erhöhten polsterbahnen. da liegt der mule sowohl von den tragegurten als auch vom rücken meilenweit vorne. der beckengurt des evoc ist, wie schon erwähnt, wohl ein umgestrickter bauchweggurt, da man durch das breite softshell material definitiv schwitzt wie verrückt. der camel hat hier einen normalen gurt, wie man ihn von sowas erwarten würde. 

*technik*
wenn man bei der betrachtung der packmöglichkeiten die größenunterschiede zu grunde legt und einrechnet, dass ich hier wohl zwei nicht ganz vergleichbare rucksäcke vergleiche, liegen sie in dem punkt erstaunlich auf augenhöhe. nicht vom volumen her, aber von der sinnigkeit der fächer und der grundsätzlichen verstaumöglichkeiten. der evoc bietet eine geniale raumaufteilung und -nutzung, der mule ist angesichts seiner größe auch sehr sinnvoll gestaltet, kann aber mit dem evoc natürlich nicht mit. denn dieser bietet neben einem, durch den protektor immer schön stabilen, riesigen hauptfach neben den 3 kleinen außen- und 2 innenfächern eben das wirklich geniale werkzeugfach. helmgurte auf, reißverschluss öffnen und schon hat man alles schön aufgeklappt vor sich liegen. genial. kein kruschteln und suchen. nicht ganz so nett find ich die hellblaue innenauskleidung, sieht ... aus und dürfte im werkzeugfach doch schnell dreckig werden. dafür sieht man auch kleinteile gut. negativ ist am evoc, dass man eine 3l blase nur mit müh und not reinbekommt. hab sowohl deuter als auch camel getestet. beide gingen in die innentasche rein, aber den reissverschluss zumachen war fast nicht mehr möglich. die trinkblase spannt den rucksack so, dass der reissverschluss kaum über den protektor kommt. entsprechend wird auch der reissverschluss belastet an der stelle.

*fazit*
beides schöne rucksäcke, die ich grundsätzlich bedenkenlos kaufen würde. ideal wäre der evoc mit gurten und belüftungssystem des mule. für mich dann der perfekte rucksack. angesichts des angedachten einsatzzwecks ist der mule aber zu klein und beim evoc möchte ich nicht jetzt die kaufentscheidung treffen um dann doch im betrieb zu sehen, dass man drunter kocht wie in der sauna. und die gefahr seh ich dabei. ich lass sie mal noch eine woche hier liegen, glaub zwar kaum, dass sich meine meinung über den evoc noch ändert, aber naja...  geil ist er schon, auch wenn er wirklich ein FR rucksack ist, mit dem man nicht unbeding strecke macht sondern vornehmlich bergabspaß in der wildnis incl. mitführung aller nötigen ersatz- und bekleidungsteile realisieren kann

als goldene, wenn auch protektorenfreie, mitte könnte sich der camelbak hawg rausstellen. selbes volumen wie der evoc, aber dafür sicher die vorteile des mule was träger und belüftung angeht. ich werde testen und berichten


----------



## Hufi (18. Februar 2010)

Hi Sharky

Tja nicht so einfach...
hier noch ein paar Links mehr
Camelbak
http://www.camelbak.com/sports-recreation/hydration-packs/2010-hawg-nv.aspx
http://www.camelbak.com/sports-recreation/hydration-packs/2010-don.aspx
Saleiwa
http://www.salewa.de/de/3/257/4676-VERTEX_15_BP.html?
Bei den Kamelhöckern hast Du auf jeden Fall ein gutes Tragesystem. Ob Sie Dir aber von der Größe zusagen und der Aufteilung? Über den Tragekomfort musst Du selber entscheiden. Da ist jeder eigen, wie bei den Reifen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sharky (19. Februar 2010)

der hawg und der exp12 sind im zulauf. kommen wohl nächste woche. zumindest der hawg sollte von der größe her auf jeden fall passen. aufteilung sieht man dann. rein vom stauraumkonzept kommt an den evoc bisher nix dran,aber bevor ich mir ne tragbare sauna auf den rücken schnalle, lieber ohne chices werkzeugfach und dafür mit tragekomfort


----------



## fLoOh (20. Februar 2010)

Hi sharky,

ich weiß ja net ob deine Entscheidung schon gefallen ist aber ich hätte da noch ein camelbak 

http://www.bike-mailorder.de/shop/B.../Camelbak-HOSS-Trinkrucksack-2009::12538.html

Ich hab den jetzt ca. 1 Jahr und bin sehr zu frieden mit ihm! Das was du in deinem Rucksack rein packen möchtest, kriegt man in den locker rein. 

gruß 
flo


----------



## Bernhard3 (20. Februar 2010)

Hallo
Habe mir diese Woche den Deuter Race black-moss 2009 ( 10 liter) gekauft , und heute die erste ausfahrt mit ihm gemacht , bin sehr zufrieden 

Wollte erst den Deuter Race black silver 12l, weil ich dachte 10l sind zu wenig, aber für eine tagestour passt alles rein, und er sitzt super am Rücken.

Mein alter Rucksack ist ein Deuter Bike 1, denn nehme ich ab jetzt nur noch selten.
MfG Bernhard


----------



## fikaso (20. Februar 2010)

Muß jetzt mal den Ergon BD2 in die Runde werfen.

Vom Tragekomfort unübertroffen


----------



## sharky (27. Februar 2010)

die beiden nächsten rucksäcke sind eingetroffen. ich hatte einen deuter exp12 und einen camelback hawg n.v. geordert.

*packtest*
als packtest habe ich 1 regenjacke mit netzinnenfutter, eine lange regenhose, ein trikot, eine radhose eine windweste und einen satz unterwäsche genommen. die jacke hat ein recht großes packmaß, mit faustgröße ist da nichts. 

*verarbeitung*
hier würde ich keinen klaren sieger nennen wollen, beide sind gut verarbeitet, das material wirkt sehr wertig. schade ist, dass im vergleich zum evoc an keinem anderen modell bisher die großen, massiven reissverschlüsse verbaut wurden, daher geht hier kein sieger zw. camel und deuter hervor. materialien sind bei beiden sehr gut und wertig

*größe*
den deuter hab ich ausgepackt und dachte, er sei nicht größer als der mule. der rucksack hat 12+2L volumen. beim packtest mit o.g. klamotten dann war ich nach "zuschalten" der 2L doch etwas positiv überrascht. die genannten klamotten passten mit etwas drücken dann doch ganz gut rein. mehr aber auch nicht. werkzeug, riegel und sonstige utensilien müssten auf die nicht grade üppigen, anderen taschen verteilt werden. der hawg präsentiert sich hier deutlich geräumiger. die klamotten passten auch ohne wildes drücken gut hinein. durch die größere länge des hawg ist noch einiges an restplatz im hauptfach vorhanden, der durch klein- und ersatzteile bewegt werden kann. schlecht am deuter war, wie erwartet, dass durch das prall gefüllte innenfach, die vorderen (und einzig verbleibenden) fächer nur noch wenig stauraum bieten. der hawg hat hier (bei immerhin auch 6L nominellem mehrvolumen) deutlich mehr platz in den vorderen fächern und sehr gute, mit reisverschlüssen versehene seitlich aufgesetzte taschen. ein deutliches mehr an stauraum beim camel

*gurte / träger / belüftung*
hier geht der punktsieg klar an .... beide. oder keinen. der deuter hat träger aus einem netzmaterial, was dort für gute belüftung sorgt, während der camel besser gepolstert ist und sich sehr angenehm trägt. der camel hat den deutlich besser belüfteten rücken, das airstripe system der deuter funktioniert IMHO nicht. unterm strich, wenn man nach fläche geht, liegt der camel hier wohl etwas vorne, letztlich haben beide ihre vor- und nachteile.

*technik*
von der sinnigkeit der fächer und der grundsätzlichen verstaumöglichkeiten liegt der camel eindeutig vorne. das hauptfach ist schon um einiges größer, die vorderen fächer sind auch bei prall gefülltem innenfach gut zugänglich, seitlich aufgesetzte fächer bieten nochmal ordentlich stauraum für riegel, ersatzteile oder sonstiges. hier kann der deuter einfach nicht punkten, was ich aber geahnt habe. die fächer für die trinkblase sind an sich vergleichbar. beim deuter störte mich hier, dass die trinkblase im hauptfach drin ist, während der camel hier ein separates fach bietet. finde ich persönlich sinniger. etwas störend am camel finde ich, dass man die zurrgurte nicht ganz abmachen kann per clip, weit genug gehen sie aber auf um gut an alle fächer zu kommen


*fazit*
DEN rucksack, der meine wunschliste zu 100% erfüllt, habe ich nicht gefunden. der evoc bietet vom stauraum und der aufteilung her am meisten von den 4 verglichenen rucksäcken. das konzept ist einfach stimmig und deutlich sinnhafter als bei den anderen. seitliche fächer wie beim hawg wären hier noch was, das das ganze perfektionieren würde. das gurtsystem des deuter ist aufgrund der netzträger sehr gut weil am besten belüftet. der camel bietet gute gurte, die von der belüftung nicht an den deuter rankommen, aber sich angenehmer tragen. der rücken des camel mit dem n.v. system ist aber von allen drei herstellern hier mit weitem abstand der beste. perfekt wäre ein evoc mit, belüftungstechnisch gesehen, deuter gurten die camel komfort haben und camel rücken. und eine deuter blase mit camel mundstück. als besten kompromiss, auch hinsichtlich tragekomfort, belüftung und stauraum hat sich für mich dann der camel hawg n.v. ergeben, den ich letztlich auch genommen habe


----------



## polo (28. Februar 2010)

www.damenhandtaschen.de


----------



## sharky (28. Februar 2010)

interessant, womit sie biken gehen, herr polo


----------



## Bjoern_U. (2. März 2010)

gut geschrieben und informativ !

da mein CB Blowfish so langsam nachlässt, steht bei mir dieses Jahr auch noch ein neuer Tagesrucksack an. Eigentlich war der Mule mein Fav aber der ist mir spätestens nach deiner Review dann doch zu klein weil wirklich nur für die kleine heimische (Sommer) Tagestour nutzbar. Aber schon wenn im Herbst Überhose, Windjacke, usw. mit soll, wird der wieder recht eng.

Wie weit/gut lässt sich der Hawg komprimieren wenn man wenig drinnen hat ?
Also wenn im Hauptfach recht wenig ist (z.B. nur eine Windjacke), aber in den dafür vorgesehenen Außentaschen die (relativ schweren) Sachen wie Werkzeugtool, Geldbeutel, Handy, Schlüssel, Riegel etc. stecken  
Wird der dann wacklig/schwammig oder lässt er sich gut zusammenzurren damit er ruhig auf dem Rücken sitzt ?

für die Mehrtages-Gepäcktour habe ich noch einen Deuter Transalp 30
Der ist klasse, aber eben erst wenn genug drinnen steckt
Daher hätte ich gerne noch was kleineres

Gruß Björn


----------



## Feierkater (2. März 2010)

Hi,

ich habe mir diesen liefern lassen
http://www.artscyclery.com/descpage-CMLTDON.html

Camelbak The DON

ich finde den Store sehr günstig auch wenn Versandkosten drauf kommen. Mit dem USD Kurz habe ich noch einiges gespart. Und die haben eine große Auswahl.

Grüße
FK


----------



## Hufi (2. März 2010)

Hallo Feierkater

kannst Du bitte bilder von der Aufteilung innen machen, Taschen usw wenn Du ihn hast? und hier einstellen. Danke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sharky (2. März 2010)

Bjoern_U. schrieb:


> gut geschrieben und informativ !


 danke  



> Wie weit/gut lässt sich der Hawg komprimieren wenn man wenig drinnen hat ?
> Also wenn im Hauptfach recht wenig ist (z.B. nur eine Windjacke), aber in den dafür vorgesehenen Außentaschen die (relativ schweren) Sachen wie Werkzeugtool, Geldbeutel, Handy, Schlüssel, Riegel etc. stecken
> Wird der dann wacklig/schwammig oder lässt er sich gut zusammenzurren damit er ruhig auf dem Rücken sitzt ?



ich hab ihn jetzt noch nicht groß im außeneinsatz getestet. aber durch die zurrgurte, die den helmhalter dann gegen das hauptfach ziehen, kann man ihn sehr flach zusammenziehen. da sollte nix wackeln. wenn ich das mit meinem bike1 vergleiche, ist es ein unterschied wie tag und nacht. kompakt (trotz der erreichbaren maximalgröße) und wackelt nicht. er baut ähnlich wie der evoc, recht große länge * breite (für die 18L) und vergleichsweise flach. recht angenehm

der verlinkte "the don" sieht recht tief aus und erinnert ich schwer an den bike1


anbei noch ein paar schnappschüsse vom hawg. auf den bildern, wo er aufrecht steht, ist er ein mal leer und ein mal hab ich ein paar winterhandschuhe reingestopft, die grad rumlagen. er hat aber noch etwas mehr stauraum als man hier sieht. schön zu sehen auch das NV system für den rücken, finde ich sehr gelungen. das werkzeugfach ist normal für camel, deuter ist ähnlich. beides nix wildes, da ist evoc einfach das maß der dinge


----------



## sharky (2. März 2010)

da fehlt ein bild...


----------



## gewitterBiker (2. März 2010)

wie sieht der Camelbak aus, wenn die Blase voll ist? Wölbt sich der Rücken nach außen?


----------



## sharky (2. März 2010)

gewitterBiker schrieb:


> wie sieht der Camelbak aus, wenn die Blase voll ist? Wölbt sich der Rücken nach außen?



etwas, aber nicht so, dass sich das ding durchdrückt und aufliegt auf dem rücken


----------



## #easy# (3. März 2010)

fikaso schrieb:


> Muß jetzt mal den Ergon BD2 in die Runde werfen.
> 
> Vom Tragekomfort unübertroffen



Von dem Ding bin ich auch begeistert und ich habe mir diesen auch für die Alpen gekauft. Für viele wird er zu klein sein (denke ich) aber da ich auch für eine Woche in den Alpen so wenig wie irgend geht mit nehme, ist der Rucksack für mich genau richtig .
easy


----------



## Feierkater (3. März 2010)

Hufi schrieb:


> Hallo Feierkater
> 
> kannst Du bitte bilder von der Aufteilung innen machen, Taschen usw wenn Du ihn hast? und hier einstellen. Danke








Gerne wie angefragt die Bilder.
Muss dazu sagen das ich mich hierbei auch nur bedient habe sind nicht meine Bilder aber doch sehr umfangreich.












So im Anhang habe ich selbst mal ein Päcken gepackt.
Passt schon was rein und beachtet die Schuhe haben Größe 46 







Grüße
FK


----------



## Bjoern_U. (3. März 2010)

uuaa was für Farben !!!
da bekommt man ja Augenkrebs...


----------



## Feierkater (3. März 2010)

Bjoern_U. schrieb:


> uuaa was für Farben !!!
> da bekommt man ja Augenkrebs...



Meine Tochter hat gesagt ob ich jemanden "Retten" will im Wald ich seh aus wie ein Rotkreuz Männchen 

Dafür werd ich aber auch sicher nicht erschossen bei Dämmerlicht


----------



## Bjoern_U. (3. März 2010)

Feierkater schrieb:


> Meine Tochter hat gesagt ob ich jemanden "Retten" will im Wald ich seh aus wie ein Rotkreuz Männchen



*lol*
hätte von meiner kommen können 



Feierkater schrieb:


> Dafür werd ich aber auch sicher nicht erschossen bei Dämmerlicht



ist logisch !
damit wirst du schon tagsüber erschossen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sharky (6. März 2010)

Bjoern_U. schrieb:


> ist logisch !
> damit wirst du schon tagsüber erschossen



und das zu recht  da kriegt man ja augenkrebs bei den farben 


aber von der sache her durchaus sinnig, das teil. macht einen durchdachten eindruck


----------



## Feierkater (6. März 2010)

sharky schrieb:


> und das zu recht  da kriegt man ja augenkrebs bei den farben
> 
> 
> aber von der sache her durchaus sinnig, das teil. macht einen durchdachten eindruck



 mir gefällt er aber. 
Und ich denke mit den Farben fall ich bestimmt auf also wer mich damit sieht darf mich gerne grüßen.  Und der erste der mich erkennt ladt ich glatt auf einen Kaffee am Fuchtanz ein. Beweisbild landet dann hier im Forum 

Grüße
Chris


----------



## sharky (6. März 2010)

Feierkater schrieb:


> Beweisbild landet dann hier im Forum



 ob sich jemand findet, der sich mit dir und dem signalrucksack ablichten lassen will?


----------



## zaprok (6. März 2010)

Feierkater schrieb:


> mir gefällt er aber.
> ...


 
Find den auch klasse...  

Müsste doch glatt mal da ordern.

Lief bei Dir alles problemlos mit dem Shop?


----------



## bennoh (6. März 2010)

sehe ich das richtig, dass der Rucksack weder Seitentaschen noch eine Tasche im Beckengurt hat?

Damit wäre es schwierig, während der Fahrt ne Kamera zu verstauen


----------



## Feierkater (6. März 2010)

zaprok schrieb:


> Find den auch klasse...
> 
> Müsste doch glatt mal da ordern.
> 
> Lief bei Dir alles problemlos mit dem Shop?



Ja da lief alles super. Ich habe erstmal dort angerufen (USA 7ct die Minute kann ich vertreten) und mich informiert. Die liefern oft nach Europa aus. 
Man kann auch mit Paypal bezahlen wenn man möchte, ich hab natürlich den komplizierten Weg gewählt und Credit Card genommen. 
Achtung: Bei CC Zahlung muss man wie üblich in USA eine Authorisation schicken, heißt: Copy back and front side of the Credit card & Ausweiß.

Aber ich habe keine 24h gebraucht um denen die Unterlagen zu schicken und weitere 24h später hatte ich die UPS Tracking number schon erhalten.

Nach 9 Tagen Expressversand war er da


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Feierkater (6. März 2010)

bennoh schrieb:


> sehe ich das richtig, dass der Rucksack weder Seitentaschen noch eine Tasche im Beckengurt hat?
> 
> Damit wäre es schwierig, während der Fahrt ne Kamera zu verstauen



Habe selber nochmals nachgeschaut, er hat eine und zwar wenn du dir die großen Bilder oben anschaust ist ja einmal eine Lasche unten abgebildet. Da passt aber wohl nur dein Ausweiß rein. Aber auf der anderen Seite ist ne Tasche mit Reizverschluss da passt genau ne Digicam rein. Habs eben getestet.


----------



## Feierkater (6. März 2010)

sharky schrieb:


> ob sich jemand findet, der sich mit dir und dem signalrucksack ablichten lassen will?



 aus dem Blickwinke hab ich das noch nicht gesehen na dann "Mutige" voraus.  Immerhin gibt es ja eine Belohnung


----------



## madre (6. März 2010)

Also ich find die Farben klasse


----------



## Bjoern_U. (19. März 2010)

so.....nach dem guten Bericht habe ich mir den Camelbak ebenfalls bestellt
gestern ist mein H.A.W.G. dann geliefert worden und ich konnte ihn gleich auf der ersten Frühlingstour einsetzen

sehr gut verarbeitet
sitzt auch gut, wobei ich nach einer Weile dachte er liegt nur im Bereich Hüftgurt an da es dort warm war aber im oberen Bereich kühler blieb. War aber nicht so....
Sprich die Hinterlüftung im Rückenbereich funktioniert 
Stauraum ist auch ausreichend vorhanden und mit der Regenhülle darf's auch mal schiffen


----------



## sharky (25. März 2010)

so, die ersten 200km auf touren mit dem rucksack sind absolviert. und ich bin mehr als zufrieden damit. der rucksack sitzt wirklich super, stört nicht, die belüftung funktioniert erstklassig. auch an den gurten schwitzt man kaum, obwohl diese im vergleich zu deuter nicht aus netzmaterial sind
vom guten tragekomfort bin ich ausgesprochen überrascht. nach einer kurzen zeit merkt man schon garnicht mehr, dass man überhaupt einen rucksack auf hat. kann den hawg nur weiterempfehlen


----------



## madre (26. März 2010)

Ich fand den Hawg auch sehr angenehm als ich ihn im Geschäft kurz auf hatte . Leider ist der Brustgurt zu kurz für Leute mit großem Brustumfang   sonst hätte ich ihn sicherlich auch genommen .


----------



## dubbel (26. März 2010)

ich hab ja gleich gesagt, dass du dir nicht die hupen vergrößern lassen sollst.


----------



## madre (26. März 2010)

Oder nicht so hoch pushen sollen ... dann könnten Sie unten raus hängen


----------



## dubbel (26. März 2010)




----------



## madre (26. März 2010)

Tja wie kriegst du das Bild wieder aus dem Kopf ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sharky (26. März 2010)

madre schrieb:


> Ich fand den Hawg auch sehr angenehm als ich ihn im Geschäft kurz auf hatte . Leider ist der Brustgurt zu kurz für Leute mit großem Brustumfang   sonst hätte ich ihn sicherlich auch genommen .



also bei 105cm kein problem. hast du etwa doppel-d hupen?


----------



## madre (26. März 2010)

sharky schrieb:


> also bei 105cm kein problem. hast du etwa doppel-d hupen?



Mal im ernst ist leider echt zu eng 25 Jahre Handball haben dafür gesorgt
das es wirklich etwas zu Eng ist. Wenn ich Luft hole und mich
nach vorne beuge spannt es unangenehm


----------



## sharky (26. März 2010)

ich dachte immer, handball ist so brutal, dass man nach 25 jahren einen eingedrückten brustkorb hat


----------



## dubbel (27. März 2010)

eher ne leberzerrung.


----------



## ghost81 (28. März 2010)

Habe mich nun auch länger mit dem Thema Rucksack für Tagestouren beschäftigt und bin dank eurer Tipps fündig geworden. Allerdings war dann der unschlagbare Preis noch ein weiteres Argument dafür. Aktuell bei Stadler der Deuter Aqua Race Exp 12 für 60,- EUR INKL. 2l-Trinkblase!! 

http://www.zweirad-stadler.de/Fahrr...Suche=1&suchOption=&suchWert=Aqua Race Exp 12


----------



## sharky (29. März 2010)

wenn man deuter mag, sicher eine alternative. die belüftung find ich persönlich nicht so gut. das platzangebot ist, wenn man reinpacken will, was ich reinpacke, ist er zu klein. aber soll ja auch andere anwendungsbereiche geben


----------



## madre (29. März 2010)

Deuter hat auf jeden Fall einen größeren Brustgurt kann ich sagen


----------



## sharky (1. April 2010)

so, erste kleine schwachstelle entdeckt:
die helmhalterung könnte selbigen etwas besser umspannen. der helm sitzt zwar recht fest, aber irgendwie hab ich so ein "kann nach oben rausrutschen" gefühl dabei bzw. das teil könnte besser da rein passen. vielleicht liegt es auch am helm, weiß ich nicht. die netzlösung von deuter gefiel mir da aber zugegebener maßen besser


----------



## stomitaeter (5. April 2010)

Hier noch ein interessanter Rucksack von Osprey: Modell *Manta*. Hat jede Menge Fächer, Kompressionsgurte und Air-System wie Vaude o. Deuter plus netzartige Gurte! Die Trinkblase nimmt kein Gepäckvolumen weg. Regenpelle ist natürlich auch dabei. Ist nicht billig, aber Osprey soll wohl der "Mercedes unter den Rucksäcken sein. Das Gewicht liegt zw. 910gr. (20er in S/M) und 1,16kg (30er in M/L) ohne Blase. Besonderes Gimmick: Das Mundstück hat einen Magneten, welcher sein Gegenstück am Gurt hat (Osprey warnt bei Herzschrittmachern)!Helmhalterung hat er auch.
http://www.ospreypacks.com/Packs/MantaSeries
undhttp://www.globetrotter.de/de/shop/detail.php?mod_nr=124834&k_id=0403&hot=0


...also ich finde den sehr gelungen und überlege ihn zu kaufen...
2. Modell ist der *Raptor* in den Größen 6,10,14,18 und wieder jeweils S/M oder M/L.
http://www.ospreypacks.com/Packs/RaptorSeries
undhttp://www.globetrotter.de/de/shop/detail.php?mod_nr=136671&k_id=0403&hot=0
Der 14er in S/M hätte dann die gewünschten 12l Packvolumen bei einem Gewicht von 800g. Die Rückenbelüftung ist jetzt kein Air-system mehr sondern ein netzartiges Mesh-Polster(Airscape), ähnlich Vaude-Vent.
Bilder kann ich leider nicht hochladen:-(
So und jetzt eure Meinung oder hoffentlich auch Erfahrungsberichte...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bennoh (7. April 2010)

Jetzt weiß ich nicht, ob ich mir den Camelbak HAWG NV oder den Osprey Manta 20L holen soll.
Hat jemand die 2 Rücksäcke schon gegeneinander getestet?


----------



## sharky (7. April 2010)

der manta erinnert mich vom konzept her ziemlich an deuter, insgesamt kompakt aber auch die "außenfächer" sind hier in die "gesamtpelle" integriert, so dass die, wie ich anhand der bilder vermute, bei vollem hauptfach auch ziemlich gespannt sein dürften, was den zugriff erschwert


----------



## Riot-Sebo (8. April 2010)

ich habe mir vor einigen tagen den deuter race exp air geholt und bin bis jetzt 2 kleinere touren damit gefahren also finde den sehr bequem zu tragen und passt alles rein was ich für eine tagestour brauche (Regenjacke, Weste, Tool, Handy, Geldbeutel, Wasser etc.) und für 65 euro ein fairer preis!


----------



## sharky (8. April 2010)

Riot-Sebo schrieb:


> ... und für 65 euro ein fairer preis!



das dachte ich damals auch, als ich den deuter zur ansicht bestellt habe und dachte, dass ich beim camel mal wieder 20 nur für den namen zahle. dass aber beim camel das 3L reservoir drin ist und beim deuter nicht, hab ich erst im nachhinein gemerkt, so dass sich der preisunterschied sehr schnell wieder relativierte


----------



## Riot-Sebo (9. April 2010)

ja das stimmt wohl aber mir war trinksystem imo nicht so wichtig mir gings erstmal nur um den rucksack... bin eher ein Flaschenkind


----------



## benzinkanister (24. Oktober 2010)

Feierkater schrieb:


> Ja da lief alles super. Ich habe erstmal dort angerufen (USA 7ct die Minute kann ich vertreten) und mich informiert. Die liefern oft nach Europa aus.
> Man kann auch mit Paypal bezahlen wenn man möchte, ich hab natürlich den komplizierten Weg gewählt und Credit Card genommen.
> Achtung: Bei CC Zahlung muss man wie üblich in USA eine Authorisation schicken, heißt: Copy back and front side of the Credit card & Ausweiß.
> 
> ...




schaut mega-gut aus in der faarbe  vom volumen und den befestigungsmöglichkeiten auch interessant. was hat das ganze denn versand gekostet? wären ohne versand nur 68 euro!

gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

